# Cara vs Lucia - Lucia doesnt seem as breathable?



## Ellisdj (Mar 16, 2012)

HI 

I got soem sample thorugh for Cara and Lucia fabrics - Lucia is very nice but doesnt seem as breathable - breath test as Cara.

Is that just my imagination or is there a difference in peformance?

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In front of treatments, either will be fine. In front of speakers, I would not use the Lucia. The Cara is acceptable in this application though.

Bryan


----------

